# bobby sura



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

I totally luv bobby sura!!!!! who else does cauz i totally wanna talk about him!!


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

bobsuralover said:


> I totally luv bobby sura!!!!! who else does cauz i totally wanna talk about him!!


Are you a female?


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

so what xactly do u love about bob sura?
do u like him as a bb player or as a person??lol


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

bobsuralover said:


> I totally luv bobby sura!!!!! who else does cauz i totally wanna talk about him!!


Hey Bob, you dont have time to talk about yourself on message boards, you should be in the gym practicing. Its the playoffs for christs sake.


----------



## Gasol (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't like sura,opposite hate him,because he don't like pass the ball to YAO.
when Yao get a good position,he usually didn'e pass ball,he only a role player,he like performence himself.He only play a few well game all the season.I don't want to see him in Rockets net season.


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

yes i am female and i lyk him becauz hes HOT! well i dont want him to b in the rockets next season either cauz i want him to come seattle to play w/ the sonics cauz i luv the sonics cauz they r lyk mi favorite team ever! o yea and y did u think waz bob ne way... lol but it would totally b funny if i waz lol cauz its weird


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

No. Freaking. Way.























(I love him too)


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'm sorry, 
but Bob Sura isn't hot at all. :no:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

EWWW! I'm a girl and I have to say Bob Sura looks like a freaking leprechaun.























Oh and he is like my least favorite Rocket!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HOT?gee,he looks like 50 years old.


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> EWWW! I'm a girl and I have to say Bob Sura looks like a freaking leprechaun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude... he so does not look lyk a leprechaun nor a 50 year old so... maybe we should not talk about how he LOOKS and more about how he plays cauz i think hes a very good player and to all u people that think hes a ball hog i totally have to disagree and if he really waz it would probably b a good thing


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

bobsuralover said:


> dude... he so does not look lyk a leprechaun nor a 50 year old so... maybe we should not talk about how he LOOKS and more about how he plays cauz i think hes a very good player and to all u people that think hes a ball hog i totally have to disagree and if he really waz it would probably b a good thing


If the Rockets wanted a ballhog, they should've kept Steve Francis. :wink:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

bobsuralover said:


> dude... he so does not look lyk a leprechaun nor a 50 year old so... maybe we should not talk about how he LOOKS and more about how he plays cauz i think hes a very good player and to all u people that think hes a ball hog i totally have to disagree and if he really waz it would probably b a good thing



Whatever! Bob Sura is UGLY! I think we should start Mike James


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> Whatever! Bob Sura is UGLY! I think we should start Mike James


i totally dont not at all bob is just as good as him


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

bobsuralover said:


> i totally dont not at all bob is just as good as him


If Sura is just as good, then there is no loss by starting James. That way, you get the same performance on the court without having to look at Sura's ugly face.


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> If Sura is just as good, then there is no loss by starting James. That way, you get the same performance on the court without having to look at Sura's ugly face.



the part about having to see his ugly face now thats not kool hes way hotter than james seriously and i luv it that he starts cauz i get to see his _cute_ face


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

i kinda wanted to talk to people who also lyk him not people who hate his guts ok


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Rockets fans should all like Sura. I hate him though, hes been a very big part of Houstons success, but sometimes he seems to forget that hes a role player and turns into a stat padding ballhog. Atlanta must have spoiled him.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Rockets fans should all like Sura. I hate him though, hes been a very big part of Houstons success


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

i dont see him as a ball hog i cant get that other people do cauz wen im watching hes just doing his job and trying to win and maybe he thinks that if he tries to give it to sum1 else it mite not b the rite decision cauz if sum1 comes up rite behind the dude hes throwing to and he steals the ball and thats not good


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

If you want to talk about how hot sura is with your ghetto slang, take it to the EBB board ... this kind of stuff only brings down the great post quality I find on this forum.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

seriouly,r u just Bob Sura's wife or Bob Sura himself? :evil:


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

Smooth Lotion said:


> If you want to talk about how hot sura is with your ghetto slang, take it to the EBB board ... this kind of stuff only brings down the great post quality I find on this forum.


dude did u see wat i wrote before i said that i wanted to talk about how he PLAYS not about how he LOOKS get ur facts straight and wat r u talkin about ghetto slang


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> seriouly,r u just Bob Sura's wife or Bob Sura himself? :evil:


im NIETHER he doesnt even have a wife


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

bobsuralover said:


> im NIETHER he doesnt even have a wife


his girl friend lol


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

im not his girlfriend either and wat are the EBB boards?


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

HE sorta does look like a rat but Stack looks like something else like mr Hankey.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

wow...is all I have to say to this thread..lol


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

mavsmania41 said:


> HE sorta does look like a rat but Stack looks like something else like mr Hankey.


he doesnt look lyk a rat!! and whos stack and mr hankey


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

bobsuralover said:


> im NIETHER he doesnt even have a wife


Not suprisingly.


----------



## bobsuralover (Apr 28, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> Not suprisingly.


Whatever


----------

